# Question about a 1958 211 Datsun 1000



## Matthawk (Jul 9, 2005)

I'm trying to find information about my 211 Datsun 1000, I'm looking to sale it but I cant even find much information on the vehicle let alone a price. If anyone knows anything about it or can direct me to someone who would, I would deeply appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

If your not having any luck you can try to go to your bank. Tell them you are trying to find the value of your vehicle usually they can get you a market value, since they do loans for vehicles and all that. 

Sucks for datuns you would think they be worth more than what people sell them for. Especially for like the Roadster or pre-1975 vehicles.


----------



## 510Mods (Feb 21, 2005)

That year of Datsun would not show up, cause its an import year from Japan and not an american model car. At least thats what they consider it anyways. That type of Datsun 1000 in running and driveable condition would get about $700. From 70 and back you would rarely see over $1000, unless it was a sought after Roadster model. Where are you located?


----------



## Matthawk (Jul 9, 2005)

510Mods said:


> That year of Datsun would not show up, cause its an import year from Japan and not an american model car. At least thats what they consider it anyways. That type of Datsun 1000 in running and driveable condition would get about $700. From 70 and back you would rarely see over $1000, unless it was a sought after Roadster model. Where are you located?



Im in CA, USA, near sacramento


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

What a coinkidink!


----------



## 71-521 (Jul 14, 2005)

Care to post a pic or 2?
like to see those old classics...
L8r


----------



## Matthawk (Jul 9, 2005)

*Update*

Well I'll have Pictures on here soon for it. I'm getting new wheels for it, gonna pull it out of the garage and shine it up a bit. I am selling it so check back soon (week or two) to see pics of it.


----------



## 71-521 (Jul 14, 2005)

Matthawk said:


> Well I'll have Pictures on here soon for it. I'm getting new wheels for it, gonna pull it out of the garage and shine it up a bit. I am selling it so check back soon (week or two) to see pics of it.


just checking back to see if you got any pics up yet...
looking at buying a 320 soon(next week!)
L8r
Paul


----------

